# Elevator Mechanical Design



## النبات المعطر (31 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ياجماعه لو حد عايز اي حاجه عن المصاعد او تصميمها او اجزائها يقوللي او يتصل بيا

انا ساكن في الاسكندريه-مصر
 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*

بس للاسف الموضوع مش متوفر معايا علي الكمبيوتر الايام دي بس ان شاء الله هحاول اجيبه و انا معايا في كتاب عن كل حاجه في المصاعد لانه مشروع تخرجي واشتملت في الكتاب كل حاجه عن المصاعد من الناحيه الميكانيكيه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (31 يوليو 2007)

يا ريت تمدنا بالمعلومات


----------



## mai_hafez (31 يوليو 2007)

انت جيت فى الوقت المناسب
انا مطلوب منى فى الشغل انى اعمل تصميم للelevator بيشيل كتله 600 كجم وبيتحرك مسافه 3 متر 
انا عملتله تصميم كده عالورق بس لسه مش عارفه اذا كان كده تمام ولا لأ
ممكن تدينى فكرة عامه وتبقى تسمحلى انا اتناقش معاك


----------



## ahmed_riyadh (6 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اتمنى اتصل معاك بس تعطيني عنوانك على ****** ****** اكون ممنون 
مهندس احمد من العراق عنوانني على yahoo massenger 
elevator_one***********


----------



## النبات المعطر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اسف اني اتاخرت في الرد عليكم
*****ي هو 


 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
*.*ولو سمحتم اكتبولي اللي مكن تحتاجوه علشان ابدا احضره
ان شاء الله هفيدكم من الناحيه الميكانيكيه كتصميم واجزاء وانواع ومعاملات امان بس مش هقدر افيدكم في جانب الصيانه
اما بالنسبه للمهندسه مي هتلاقي في الملف اللي انا حاطه هنا ده الطريقه بالضبط علشان تقدري تصممي مصعد بالارقام بس للاسف فيه بعض ارقام غلط فيه طبعا لان في حاجات عندي فارض انها ليس بها احتكاكات وهناك اشياء اخري ليس بها فقد في الطاقه وذلك لكي اكمل الحل عن طريق فروض
اما بالنسبه لك فعند تصميم المصعد يجب ان تكوني علي علم بكل فقد في الطاقه ف
gear box
motor
...........
بس ده الخطوات 
مع العلم ان مثلا كفائه ال gear box في الحقيقه بتكون تقريبا 30 % وفي الفروض طلعت اكثر من90 % وذلك تبعا للفروض المثاليه الي حد ما

اما بالنسبه للمهندس احمد اتمني انه يراسلني في اقرب وقت


----------



## النبات المعطر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

او المهندسه مي مش قادره تكمل الموضوع قوليلي علشان اقدر اساعدك


----------



## ahmed_riyadh (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا حبيبي وقد راسلتك على الهوت ميل


----------



## ششششششششششششش (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مش فاهم اشي


----------



## عرب2010 (7 مارس 2010)

يا ريت لو تبعت لنا مشروعك
علشان نستفيد منة


----------



## عرب2010 (7 مارس 2010)

عايز تصميم الفرامل للمصعد والبرشوت لو سمحت باقصى سرعة


----------



## عرب2010 (7 مارس 2010)

ياريت لو تعطينا الرسومات التوضيحية للمصعد


----------



## adnankodeer (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohammad tawil (10 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## moncamera (19 مارس 2011)

great post
thanks


----------



## عباس المهندس 1980 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي النبات المعطر ارجو ارسال تفاصيل اضافية عن المصاعد الكهربائية كوني مهندس اعمل في هذا المجال تحياتي لكم من العراق ...عباس المهندس


----------



## virtualknight (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## alhatalani (14 يناير 2012)

احتاج مساعده كيف احسب وزن المصعد وكيف احدد عدد الاشخاص


----------

